# HELP!!!! Dish Hopper 10-Sec Rewind Malfunctioning



## Adrian Ochoa (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with this issue. When I’m watching a channel and I decide to rewind 10-seconds, the Hopper 3 instead rewinds 20-seconds. However, the DVR jumps back automatically to live tv within a few seconds. I’ve had the Hopper 3 for 5 days now and it’s been doing this for the past 4 days. Does anyone have any advice on how to fix this?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cold reboot ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If the cold reboot doesn't fix it ( cold reboot = unplug for about 1 minute, then plug back in), call Dish . You may need a replacement. If you want to save your recorded shows, get a 1-2 TB USB drive and move your desired shows to that.


----------



## Adrian Ochoa (Mar 5, 2021)

scooper said:


> If the cold reboot doesn't fix it ( cold reboot = unplug for about 1 minute, then plug back in), call Dish . You may need a replacement. If you want to save your recorded shows, get a 1-2 TB USB drive and move your desired shows to that.


As a matter of fact, I think it's my Joey 3 that's the problem. I tried to rewind 10-seconds on the Hopper 3 and it worked fine. So I guess is the Joey that causing the problem.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

9-5-2021 at 2:48 PM - PDT

I see the same performance issue in rewinding sometimes with our 4 Wireless Joey STBs. The pause issue and jump-to-live seems to stop IF you pause for 1 Minute and 4 Seconds, then release to Play... Here, no more jump-to-live seems to occur.

I hope this helps.


TimeLord04


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

rgxcable said:


> Could potentially be a remote issue... have you tried to switch remotes on the receivers and see if the problem follows the remote, or the receiver?
> 
> Signal issues can also have weird effects. Do you have more than 1 Joey set up? If so, switch their locations. See if the problem follows the Joey or the cable.


It's a System-wide issue, NOT a Joey or Remote issue. This happens AT all Joeys, (again we have 4 Wireless Joeys, connected via Ethernet - Cat5e to Linksys MESH Velop Nodes at each Joey location), AND the Hopper 3 DVR. Rewind for less than 1 Minute and 4 Seconds and at some point SOON during the watching of a show, the STB WILL jump to live. IF you pause for 1 Minute and 4 Seconds, NO Jump-To-Live occurs, and you are free to skip commercials during the next station break. NO Signal Issues in effect here. NO need to switch Joey locations as I've mentioned here that this happens on ALL 4 Joeys AND the DVR.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

rgxcable said:


> Time for a new Hopper, it seems.


It IS a new Hopper 3, LESS THAN 2 Mos. of use. The OLD Hopper 3 went from February 24th to August 'xy', (don't have the Service Date memorized), and that's when they replaced the Hopper 3 with the one we have now AND installed an HIC device, (see the HIC Thread for details), due to incompatibilities with U-Verse Gateways. ALL issues with U-Verse are resolved with the HIC.
The 'Pause --> Jump-to-live' issues are a 'bug' of DISH. NO need to change the Hopper AGAIN.

*[EDIT:]*

<-- IT Tech by trade. (I build, maintain, and upgrade PC and Mac hardware.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TimeLord04 said:


> <-- IT Tech by trade. (I build, maintain, and upgrade PC and Mac hardware.)


Certified ?


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

P Smith said:


> Certified ?


No, but I have 20+ years experience. MOSTLY self taught. I have had MCSE course and lab work. I build the BEST computers you'd ever want.
For personal use, I've even gotten into Hackintosh building. I'm now on my second Hackintosh.

*[EDIT:]*

For Mac Hardware, I focus mainly on the old Cheese Grater - Mac Pro Systems. I have two of them, myself. Both of them are Multi-Boot, the 5,1 is Triple-Boot with Mojave, Sierra 10.12.1, and BootCamped Win 7 Pro x64.

The 3,1 is Double-Boot with El Capitan, and, (forced), BootCamped Win 10 Pro x64. (Had to force the BootCamp Files on the 3,1 into 'Win 7 Compatibility Mode' to install the BootCamp Files, as Win 10 is too new of a System to be recognized by the BootCamp Driver System Installer.)

The Hackintosh is Dual-Boot under Clover with Mojave and Win 7 Pro x64.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I have MacBook Pro [Intel] with MacOS, Win XP and Ubuntu; so if you have to to have do copy DTV or dish drives, you could use your Macs.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

P Smith said:


> I have MacBook Pro [Intel] with MacOS, Win XP and Ubuntu; so if you have to to have do copy DTV or dish drives, you could use your Macs.


Good to know.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

rgxcable said:


> Where did you get it from? If it is from Dish, it is not "new". All we put out 99% of the time is remans.


10-24-2021 at 7:59 PM - PDT

Well, all I can say is that DISH said NOTHING about "Reman" units when they installed our equipment back in February. (New installation, new customer, new hardware.) Feb 24th was the initial install, Feb 25 they had to come back to install the Linksys Velop MESH Network, (for the 4 Wireless Joeys), then we kept having the DVR DROP OUT by assigning itself
a NON-Routable, INTERNAL IP Address of 169.x.y.z which took the unit off the MESH Network, (prior to that, it took itself off the U-Verse Network - Wired, AND Wireless), the unit was Wired to the Linksys AC2200 Router Node. NO ONE at DISH had the sense, (since we're on U-Verse), to offer us an HIC device! I FINALLY had to search the Web for issues
pertaining to conflicts between DISH Hopper 3 DVRs and U-Verse Gateways.... THIS took me to an obscure Web Blog Page that indicated, (by another U-Verse customer with DISH TV service), that the HIC device cured his issues!

I called back into DISH AGAIN, (6 MOS after the Feb 24th issues!!!), to ORDER THEM to FIND me an HIC. In August, (can't remember the exact date... I may have noted it in the HIC Thread), a TRUE DISH Employee/Installer came to the house. I had to reiterate to him the WHOLE situation SINCE Feb, ALL OVER AGAIN. He changed out the DVR, AND installed
our new HIC device. FINALLY we had STABLE TV service, and it is stable to this day. At NO TIME in 6 Mos of Tech, after Tech, after Tech, (call after, call, after call), did ANYONE state that our equipment is, or has been of "Reman" status.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

TimeLord04 said:


> 10-24-2021 at 7:59 PM - PDT
> 
> Well, all I can say is that DISH said NOTHING about "Reman" units when they installed our equipment back in February. (New installation, new customer, new hardware.) Feb 24th was the initial install, Feb 25 they had to come back to install the Linksys Velop MESH Network, (for the 4 Wireless Joeys), then we kept having the DVR DROP OUT by assigning itself
> a NON-Routable, INTERNAL IP Address of 169.x.y.z which took the unit off the MESH Network, (prior to that, it took itself off the U-Verse Network - Wired, AND Wireless), the unit was Wired to the Linksys AC2200 Router Node. NO ONE at DISH had the sense, (since we're on U-Verse), to offer us an HIC device! I FINALLY had to search the Web for issues
> ...


My system of Hopper 3 and 3 Joeys was installed about two months ago and no one told me my equipment is remanufactured.
I believe the word "Reman" appears on the box labels so it certainly is.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

paulman182 said:


> My system of Hopper 3 and 3 Joeys was installed about two months ago and no one told me my equipment is remanufactured.
> I believe the word "Reman" appears on the box labels so it certainly is.


They NEVER showed me the box labels, so AGAIN, we weren't told that the equipment was "Reman"....

*[EDIT:]*
In fact, in March, one of the Wireless Joey STBs failed and had to be replaced. They mailed/UPS'd us the replacement. That box DID NOT say "Reman" anywhere on it. As for the DVR, both at Feb 24's Install, AND in August, the Installer brought the UNBOXED unit into the house. So, it is POSSIBLE that the boxes for both Hopper 3 DVRs MAY have said "Reman" on them, BUT AGAIN, NOT disclosed to us.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TimeLord04 said:


> BUT AGAIN, NOT disclosed to us.


Perhaps you could discover mfg date of it and deduct its status as Remanufactured very easy


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you could discover mfg date of it and deduct its status as Remanufactured very easy


WHY should ANY regular customer NEED to be checking the dates on the equipment??? That really makes NO SENSE at all. A customer calls in for new service(s), makes the Installation Date, waits for the Installer, gets the equipment installed, and IF all goes well, the customer starts enjoying the new service - WITH what is EXPECTED to be "NEW equipment"; RIGHT???

*[EDIT:]*

Back to the issue at hand from the OP; the 10-Sec pause, and release to play WILL in fact yield the response from the STB, (DVR or otherwise), that within a few minutes, the STB JUMPS-TO-LIVE, IF NOT paused for 1 Min and 4 Sec. (From my observations, on our equipment, ALL boxes. Verifying to the OP that this IS happening AND IMHO is a "Bug" of DISH.)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TimeLord04 said:


> It IS a new Hopper 3, LESS THAN 2 Mos. of use.


Is it really a new Hopper 3 or a reconditioned one? With the fairly steady stream of customers dropping their pay TV subscriptions, there is a surplus of used equipment in the system such that they may never build new versions of the existing receivers again. The other DBS company is doing the same thing as setting up a new production run is apparently much more expensive than refurbishing and delousing.

You've probably observed that new equipment is more likely to fail than equipment that is burned in. That's how things have been for a while now.

If you're having a problem, don't dismiss anything until you've conclusively proved it not to be a problem. Testing pretty much always trumps reasoning (unless the testing only produces useless data that you can't interpret).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hopper 3 has been in service long enough that Dish may no have any new units coming into the product stream especially with the rumors about the Hopper 4 floating about.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> with the rumors


looks like it is coming to installers - one tech posted info about 3 new devices include H4


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Be nice to see the new hardware.
Point was that Dish has probably shut down manufacture of new H3's maybe a year ago - no new H3's in the pipeline, all refurbs.


----------

